# Rent receipt question



## Amira (Aug 6, 2013)

If two tenants (a common law couple) are listed on a lease, am I as the landlord required to issue a rent receipt in both names? In 2012, the receipt was done with both names; this year they have asked that it be done using only the lower income person's name. Is there any reason not to do as they ask? They moved out in the middle of 2013 and it's possible that they're no longer living together, if that matters.

Thank you.


----------



## stardancer (Apr 26, 2009)

As long as you report the rental income, you can write the receipt out in either/both names. If they separated, they have the choice of whose name the rental credit would go into. If they are trying to pull a fast one, you won't be at fault.


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

Whose name is the lease in? If there is no lease and if they no longer live in your building what difference does it make? Did you give them receipts when they lived there?


----------



## Amira (Aug 6, 2013)

The lease is in both names and they moved out in mid-2013. To my understanding, either person in a couple can claim the rent on their taxes; that's why I was curious as to why they specified they wanted the 2013 receipt only in one person's name (who happens to be the lower paid earner). As long as I don't fall afoul of RTA rules or CRA rules, it doesn't matter to me whose name goes on the receipt. I can't call the Landlord-Tenant Board till Monday, so was looking for some early thoughts here. Thanks for the responses.


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

One of my tenants declared bankruptcy 3-4 years ago and I really did not know it until about 6-8 month in as she always paid the rent on time(STILL DOES).Lease is in her name and her boyfriends and she wanted receipts in her name probably so she had to pay less monthly to her trustee.I ask my real estate lawyer what he thought and he said give her the receipts so I did.


----------



## OhGreatGuru (May 24, 2009)

This is speculation. But Ontario has a rental tax credit for lower income people. Eligibility is based on combined income for couples. They may have separated; or they may wish to represent themselves as separated; so that one person can qualify for the tax credit.


----------

